# Exciting new 945 watt CMH bulb for Vertical Growers ………



## digging (Jul 1, 2017)

it looks like it's here.

The CMH vertical bulb … check it out …

I am so happy that this bulb has come out as, I don't have to stack multiple 315 CMH watt bulbs, and have many more ballasts than just one per vertical drop now.

Just have to find the correct ballast to run this new bulb.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 1, 2017)

https://www.sunspectra.com/product/1000w-dimmable-cmh-ballast-remote/


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jul 1, 2017)

What I'm wondering about is working around these bulbs?
They appear to be a single Jacket.
where philips CMH 315 in available in T-5 Single and rated for a sealed fixture. 
And the T-12 thats a double jacket, rated for open fixture use.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 1, 2017)

That is a mogul based bulb. The 315 has a different base and only runs on a low frequency square wave ballast. 

Yours seems to be like the old 850's (?) and 400's that run on the old ballasts. 

Does it say what ballast to use? 

When I searched the bulb only a new double ended digilamp 945 came up front.


----------



## digging (Jul 1, 2017)

http://allstategardensupply.com/product/digilamp-945-watt-ceramic-metal-halide-lamp/


Would love to know the correct ballast these run on …


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 1, 2017)

Well ANSI S52/E is in the info. S52 means it runs on a Core and Coil HPS ballast.

I am guessing the the E is for the E25 base on the bulb.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 1, 2017)

I think the manufacturers are going the wrong way just like some led manu's. One advantage of 315 watt lights is better light distribution over 1000 watters.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 1, 2017)

that gardensupply is a wholesale outfit, might be awhile before someone stocks it


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 11, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Well ANSI S52/E is in the info. S52 means it runs on a Core and Coil HPS ballast.
> 
> I am guessing the the E is for the E25 base on the bulb.


I'm thinking E is Enclosed fixture only.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 11, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> I'm thinking E is Enclosed fixture only.



You are likely correct. I was guessing.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 11, 2017)

Sunplix makes a digital that will run this lamp at LFSW but I'm not a fan of sunplix much anymore and would say a hortilux platinum would run that lamp nicely .
A few companies are pushing a uhf sine wave digital with a really clean signal , very low thd is the key to not shaking this lamp to pieces.
Solistek is one.


----------



## digging (Apr 18, 2018)

No I didn’t. 

I have gone with 630 watt de CMH lights positioned horizontally over my garden. 

If you are interested in vertical lights did you know of these …

https://www.growlogiclighting.com/vertical-de-fixture


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 19, 2018)

digging said:


> No I didn’t.
> 
> I have gone with 630 watt de CMH lights positioned horizontally over my garden.
> 
> ...


So where can this be purchased lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2018)

digging said:


> No I didn’t.
> 
> I have gone with 630 watt de CMH lights positioned horizontally over my garden.
> 
> ...





Evil-Mobo said:


> So where can this be purchased lol


I guess this solves the temperature and safety issues.

Now, is it better than LED?

Having worked in solid and on flat vertical panels, I'm gonna say, 'no'.

But by all means give it a shot! I'd suggest running the 6/750W DE instead of the big one.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That is a mogul based bulb. The 315 has a different base and only runs on a low frequency square wave ballast.
> 
> Yours seems to be like the old 850's (?) and 400's that run on the old ballasts.
> 
> ...


I have 315W CMH lamps with a mogul base.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2018)

digging said:


> No I didn’t.
> 
> I have gone with 630 watt de CMH lights positioned horizontally over my garden.
> 
> ...


@Cold$moke


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 19, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I have 315W CMH lamps with a mogul base.



i have not seen a reflector and ballast meant for that without an adapter for the 2 pole base. 

I realize there are non horticulture 315 Phillips bulbs. Meant for retail display and such.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 19, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> @Cold$moke


Neat


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I guess this solves the temperature and safety issues.
> 
> Now, is it better than LED?
> 
> ...


The 630w DE cmh is what has my interest especially of there's a way to hang it vertically and it will work


----------



## digging (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks for sharing that @nxsov180db 

The future of vertical growing looks bright 
No pun intended LOL !!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> i have not seen a reflector and ballast meant for that without an adapter for the 2 pole base.
> 
> I realize there are non horticulture 315 Phillips bulbs. Meant for retail display and such.


These are 4100K, shielded. They worked great! I ran them in veg.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> These are 4100K, shielded. They worked great! I ran them in veg.



They have a mogul base and run on a low frequency 315 watt square wave ballast? Link?

I remember you said you used the old 400’s or 860’s with mag ballasts and have seen those.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Apr 24, 2018)

This ballast is low frequency, square wave, low THD. It fires up 630W DE CMH, 860W SE CMH and 1000W DE/SE HPS/MH bulbs. 
www.sunplix.com


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 25, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> View attachment 4126513 This ballast is low frequency, square wave, low THD. It fires up 630W DE CMH, 860W SE CMH and 1000W DE/SE HPS/MH bulbs.
> www.sunplix.com


Does this ballast operate above 100 kHz? If not please stop spreading misinformation and trying to push incompatible products!!


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Apr 25, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Does this ballast operate above 100 kHz? If not please stop spreading misinformation and trying to push incompatible products!!
> 
> View attachment 4127046


Please read this link.
http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/products/oem-components/hid-ballasts


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> They have a mogul base and run on a low frequency 315 watt square wave ballast? Link?
> 
> I remember you said you used the old 400’s or 860’s with mag ballasts and have seen those.


I ran 860W CMH at 1000W with both mag ballasts and LFSW digital. I found them acceptable but they had inconsistent color temperature and they ran hot.

Yes, these 315W CMH lamps ran on the very same Philips LFSW ballast as the rest of them. The only difference was the base. I had a bunch of vertical bare socket fixtures so I just wired them up.

LED lights are better in every way.


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> View attachment 4126513 This ballast is low frequency, square wave, low THD. It fires up 630W DE CMH, 860W SE CMH and 1000W DE/SE HPS/MH bulbs.
> www.sunplix.com


Cost?


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Does this ballast operate above 100 kHz? If not please stop spreading misinformation and trying to push incompatible products!!
> 
> View attachment 4127046


Relax, bro. First, your product brochure there is discussing the lamp, not the ballast.

Second, remember the Hortilux Platinum series ballast? It ran a low frequency square wave output and drove the HPS lamp that came with very well indeed.

Sitting in my living room is a Revolution brand 1000W DE HPS fixture with an integrated LFSW ballast. Ran DE lamps very well indeed.

Most lamps requiring low frequency outputs are rated to handle up to 174Hz.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Relax, bro. First, your product brochure there is discussing the lamp, not the ballast.
> 
> Second, remember the Hortilux Platinum series ballast? It ran a low frequency square wave output and drove the HPS lamp that came with very well indeed.
> 
> ...


You need to read the proper range brother - it's KHz for the Horilux DE lamp, not Hz


----------



## SunPlix CMH (May 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Cost?


Sent you a personal message. Please check.
Here is the MSRP: https://www.sunplix.com/product/cmh-860w-knob-dimming-ballast/


----------



## ttystikk (May 5, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> You need to read the proper range brother - it's KHz for the Horilux DE lamp, not Hz


No it isn't.


----------



## ttystikk (May 5, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> Sent you a personal message. Please check.
> Here is the MSRP: https://www.sunplix.com/product/cmh-860w-knob-dimming-ballast/


I didn't get your private message. Best way to get it to me is to click on my Avatar and select the Start a Conversation option.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 5, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> No it isn't.




Better stick to the led's cause your slippin over here...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 10, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> View attachment 4126513 This ballast is low frequency, square wave, low THD. It fires up 630W DE CMH, 860W SE CMH and 1000W DE/SE HPS/MH bulbs.
> www.sunplix.com


450 dollars just for the ballast you gotta be out of your mind


----------



## OneHitDone (May 11, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 450 dollars just for the ballast you gotta be out of your mind


Fo Fifty for a china ballast is kinda crazy if that's what it is retailing at....
A Japanes built Hortilux Platinum on the other hand - Worth every penny!

Just a shame more growers didn't act like such brokedicks or fly by nights and invest in products that will deliver for the long haul


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Fo Fifty for a china ballast is kinda crazy if that's what it is retailing at....
> A Japanes built Hortilux Platinum on the other hand - Worth every penny!
> 
> Just a shame more growers didn't act like such brokedicks or fly by nights and invest in products that will deliver for the long haul


Platinum ballast has been out of production for years. So has the Bad Azz Ballast.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Platinum ballast has been out of production for years. So has the Bad Azz Ballast.


Will be growing the dank for years in my garden and still available right now if some one wants to purchase one.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 11, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Fo Fifty for a china ballast is kinda crazy if that's what it is retailing at....
> A Japanes built Hortilux Platinum on the other hand - Worth every penny!
> 
> Just a shame more growers didn't act like such brokedicks or fly by nights and invest in products that will deliver for the long haul
> ...


I'll invest in anything that's worth a shit but 450 dollars just for a ballast and I still gotta buy the bulbs and de sockets and reflectors.
I can run 800 watts of cob that will make that 945 look like a mars hydro.


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Better stick to the led's cause your slippin over here...


Maybe you're laboring under the misconception that there isn't more than one way of doing things.

Yes, you can run a DE HPS lamp on a high kHz ballast. You can also run it on a LFSW ballast, and doing so is more efficient and leads to better performance and longer lamp life.

But WTF do I know? I've just spoken to the manufacturers and designers (often the same people) personally.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

Here's a side by side pic of 700 watts of cobs on the right and 630 watts of cmh on the left of a grow I'm doing right this second.HID lighting is dead on small scale operations.
This is 12 clones in rdwc


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Here's a side by side pic of 700 watts of cobs on the right and 630 watts of cmh on the left of a grow I'm doing right this second.HID lighting is dead on small scale operations.
> This is 12 clones in rdwc
> View attachment 4134623



Don’t the cobs have a pretty good edge at those wattages?


----------



## OneHitDone (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Here's a side by side pic of 700 watts of cobs on the right and 630 watts of cmh on the left of a grow I'm doing right this second.HID lighting is dead on small scale operations.
> This is 12 clones in rdwc
> View attachment 4134623


I discredit any "side by side" using open ended wing reflectors. Especially when held together with duct tape


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> I discredit any "side by side" using open ended wing reflectors. Especially when held together with duct tape


Regardless it could be open bulb.the light is not in the reflector it's in the bulb and the cobs are still killing it.the growth directly below the bulb still cant compete.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Don’t the cobs have a pretty good edge at those wattages?


It's a watt for watt comparison not an equivilent.
If it was close I would say well maybe but not.i still love cmh but I think the cobs are better.ive ran them both through flower over smaller scrogs and no comparison


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'll invest in anything that's worth a shit but 450 dollars just for a ballast and I still gotta buy the bulbs and de sockets and reflectors.
> I can run 800 watts of cob that will make that 945 look like a mars hydro.


HID is dead tech. LED is the present and the future.


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It's a watt for watt comparison not an equivilent.
> If it was close I would say well maybe but not.i still love cmh but I think the cobs are better.ive ran them both through flower over smaller scrogs and no comparison


Yeah, I was the same way.

Now there's no way I'll go back to HID.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, I was the same way.
> 
> Now there's no way I'll go back to HID.


Reflector or not the growth 15 inches below the cmh bulb still cant keep up with the cobs.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It's a watt for watt comparison not an equivilent.
> If it was close I would say well maybe but not.i still love cmh but I think the cobs are better.ive ran them both through flower over smaller scrogs and no comparison



That’s kinda what I meant. 700 watts of led is about 20% more efficient potentially than 700 watts (if it existed) of CMH. And it’s only 630 so the cobs have quite an advantage. 

I wasn’t arguing about which lights are better. They are tools. Tons of variables in choosing them.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> HID is dead tech. LED is the present and the future.



You still say that but I have low ceiling height and cold rooms and hid bulbs help heat my house. If I tried to channel the same wattage in led I would have way too much light for my present space. 


And I understand I need to increase canopy temps from the 76 I have trouble maintaining now in dead of winter.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (May 15, 2018)

1000W CMH will come out soon..


----------

